# Yamaha FG332



## Teeko (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a Yamaha FG332 acoustic guitar and can't find any information on it. I'm thinking of selling it and want to get a fair price. Does anyone have an idea what it's worth? It's in good shape. It has a bit of belly bulge but I'm reading some guitars are made that way so I don't know if this is normal.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you google it?

One of the problems I find with Yamaha's is their model designations. They tell you nothing about the guitar unless you truly understand what the model numbers mean, unlike Godin models. An S6 is a six string, spruce top. A Cedar 6 is a six string cedar top, etc.

However, Yamaha does make decent guitars and some are much more than just decent.


----------

